# Paragon "Zeus Drive"



## chongmagic (Nov 1, 2019)

Just finished up this one, and it is another hit for me!









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Barry (Nov 1, 2019)

Looks great, I'd love to get my graphics on par with yours!


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 1, 2019)

Barry said:


> Looks great, I'd love to get my graphics on par with yours!



Thanks Barry, I try my best sometimes they definitely turn out better than others lol.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 1, 2019)

That front panel is top notch!  Did you use actual MA856 diodes?  Those suckers are pricey.


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 1, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> That front panel is top notch!  Did you use actual MA856 diodes?  Those suckers are pricey.



Chuck, 

Yes I did use MA856 and 1S1588 diodes. I got them at Pedalhacker Electronics. They are pricey, but it sounds great. I find I like the sound most with all DIP switches in the down position.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 1, 2019)

You know that disconnects all of the diodes, right?  Still, the mojo is there.


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 1, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> You know that disconnects all of the diodes, right?  Still, the mojo is there.



Yeah I do, it just has a fatter sound that way. It gets a little thinner with the diodes.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 1, 2019)

I can appreciate the irony in installing hard-to-get components only to find out that they're not necessary.  Like those over-priced waa inductors.  In some pedals, for some players, it might make a difference.  For the rest of us... meh.


----------



## zgrav (Nov 1, 2019)

First -- thanks for the mention of Pedalhacker Electronics!  Always good to hear about another source for "woo" components.

I understand the comment about effects pedals with wah inductors general, since it can be hard to hear what those inductors contribute to any particular sound unless you listen when the pot is being moved.  I think the Zapper has the most pronouced inductor-ish sound from the ones I have built, but I have read that when Zappa was recording with the pedal that other folks would "fiddle" with the tone pot to vary the sounds.   I also really like sounds using the 3 position swith on the Conqueror Fuzz (granted -- that may have as much to do with that switch being labeled "Yoko" as anything, since that has not stopped being funny for me yet.)


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 1, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I can appreciate the irony in installing hard-to-get components only to find out that they're not necessary.  Like those over-priced waa inductors.  In some pedals, for some players, it might make a difference.  For the rest of us... meh.



I'm weird with tone I guess.


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 1, 2019)

zgrav said:


> First -- thanks for the mention of Pedalhacker Electronics!  Always good to hear about another source for "woo" components.
> 
> I understand the comment about effects pedals with wah inductors general, since it can be hard to hear what those inductors contribute to any particular sound unless you listen when the pot is being moved.  I think the Zapper has the most pronouced inductor-ish sound from the ones I have built, but I have read that when Zappa was recording with the pedal that other folks would "fiddle" with the tone pot to vary the sounds.   I also really like sounds using the 3 position swith on the Conqueror Fuzz (granted -- that may have as much to do with that switch being labeled "Yoko" as anything, since that has not stopped being funny for me yet.)



They have great sets of hard to find Germanium diodes and transistors. I have ordered over a dozen times and it has been a great experience. Last time they even sent some free samples.


----------



## zgrav (Nov 1, 2019)

What's not to like about a company that sends out free samples?


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 1, 2019)

zgrav said:


> What's not to like about a company that sends out free samples?



No doubt lol!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Nov 6, 2019)

One of your finest. Inside and out. Impressive build, Jon.


----------

